# Talk about your avatar!



## Lunaairis (Aug 20, 2012)

I like looking at peoples avatars and wondering what lead them to put that to display themselves(I'm not a creepy stalker I swear!) . So I made this thread in order to talk about your own avatar.
  I guess some questions would be:

* 1) What is your avatar?
 2) Why did you choose it?
 3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?*


I'll start with mine.

1)  My Avatar is of a lizard-like race I created for a story. This particular character doesn't actually exist yet in the story but is from a roleplaying game I am currently the GM of which takes place 200 years after the story. His name is Shadfros and he is the King Seternea(in their tongue he is known as Dry'Shadfros)

2) Since he was created for a roleplaying game; in which most of the story telling is pulled from know where, I believed his image most represented the craziness that is my mind.

3) Reminds me that I have a story to be writing and I really shouldn't be wasting time surfing the web.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 20, 2012)

1) It's from the Scott Pilgrim vs. the World avatar creator, which, sadly, does not seem to exist any more.

2) I don't want to use a real photo of myself, because I don't want everyone's monitors to crack.

3) Nope!


----------



## Chime85 (Aug 20, 2012)

1) It's Fluttershy!!

2) It's Fluttershy! I chose this picture as she is full of kindness and grace, qualities which are often overshadowed by courage or wisdom.

3) No, but it brings a smile to my face each and every time I see it.

x


----------



## FireBird (Aug 20, 2012)

1- It's a phoenix.

2- Umm...I really shouldn't have to explain that one. 

3- I like using phoenix's as metaphors for change and rebirth and they are mentioned in my WIP, but do they inspire my writing? Not at all.


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 20, 2012)

1), 2) and 3) It's me.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 20, 2012)

1) It's a picture I drew to use as avatar here.

2) I wanted something other than the default avatar and I didn't feel like browsing pictures on the web.

3) Not at all.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 20, 2012)

1. It's a picture of an RPG character from years ago, Wilbur the Axeman.

2. This was a fantasy forum, so I thought a fantasy related Avatar would be appropriate. Plus, it's a neat picture.

3. No, it's not really anything that inspires writing, other than maybe how RPGs had a part in developing storytelling within me.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine's a character I created a while ago, for a short story series I wrote.
It was the best I had on hand when I created my account.
Doesn't particularly inspire my writing, I just like the picture.


----------



## Shockley (Aug 20, 2012)

1) The Macedonian vergina. 

2) I'm a historian, primarily. This was the symbol under which Greece was united and the east was conquered.

3) Not the image specifically, but the story of Alexander absolutely does. One of my core locations is called 'Eskandria,' which is derived from the Arabic rendering of Alexander. Plus, I love the trope of the conquering hero.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 20, 2012)

1) A cup of steaming hot coffee
 2) Coffee is my fuel/drug of choice
 3) The smell of roasting or brewing Coffee is what keeps me going?


----------



## Reaver (Aug 20, 2012)

Shockley said:


> 1) The Macedonian vergina.



Oh! Vergina! One vowel difference and one consonant less and I'd have to delete your post. 

In response to the thread, I'm a cartoon chimp who ghostwrites for Benjamin Clayborne.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 20, 2012)

reaver said:


> in response to the thread, i'm a cartoon chimp who ghostwrites for benjamin clayborne.



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 20, 2012)

1) A cat.
2) It's a cat.
3) It doesn't inspire me in terms of writing, but unlike my real cat it doesn't hindering me by laying on notebooks, laptop keyboards, and the like


----------



## Reaver (Aug 20, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



NO! I will not be silenced any longer! Listen to me world! Benjamin Clayborne is distracting you with great stories so that he and the other androids can take over the planet! He and his minions ha..*<transmission terminated>*


----------



## Shockley (Aug 20, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Oh! Vergina! One vowel difference and one consonant less and I'd have to delete your post.



 You have no idea what it's like to explain that image to anyone with a mental maturity under eighteen.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 21, 2012)

Lunaairis said:


> *1) What is your avatar?*



It's a photo of a male superb fairy wren. The king of all birds!



> *2) Why did you choose it?*



Because it's called a _superb fairy wren._ That is the official name of the species. For serious.



> *3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?*



Not really, no. I just really like that name.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 21, 2012)

> * 1) What is your avatar?*


It's a solune--a symbol of a half-eclipsed sun that represents the eternal war between the Mother goddess and the Nemesis goddess in WotA--my multiverse.



> * 2) Why did you choose it?*


It's the best iconography from my series, plus I felt it was important enough to use as a cover image for my first novel. The solune is a prominent symbol in the first novel which involves the war between the goddesses being played out in the life of a single hume. 



> * 3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?*



Not particularly, although it is nice when I am "Pg Dn" on the forums and it sticks out pretty well from the other avatars. 



Shockley said:


> You have no idea what it's like to explain that image to anyone with a mental maturity under eighteen.


I think I am going to avoid Googling vergina any time soon...although I may wiki it.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 22, 2012)

1) It's a girl looking over her shoulder

2) Someone from a webcomic forum I used to frequent drew it for me. I like it and because it uses colours that don't get used much it stands out. Plus the femininity of it is a useful clue to people who see my posts, tweets and blog comments not to refer to me as "he" or "sir".

3) No.

To be honest I'm considering getting a new avatar, but don't know what. If I do it'll be one unique to me. Maybe I'll draw my WIP's main character and make that my avatar.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Aug 22, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> I think I am going to avoid Googling vergina any time soon...



Did you mean: _*Virginia?*_

I think you meant: *Virginia.*

Silly human, can't even spell: *Virginia.*


----------



## Graylorne (Aug 22, 2012)

My avatar? It's Don Quixote, an elderly idiot in rusty armour, fighting against windmills. I have that feeling sometimes, when I'm writing.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 22, 2012)

1) What is your avatar?

Ignus, the dragon in the sun from my WIP. He shouldn't be in the sun and the sun shouldn't be in the sky. They're coming down when the world ends.

2) Why did you choose it?

Because I wanted something unique and home made. 

3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?

Yes, it's symbolic of my commitment to finish this novel and ultimately the trilogy, bringing the world to an end.


----------



## FatCat (Aug 23, 2012)

1: PC Wallpaper I DL'd
2: Well, this is a fantasy writers forum, and it looks like a wizard's hand.
3: I hope not


----------



## Warlock (Aug 24, 2012)

1) What is your avatar?
Grenth, god if ice and death, from Guild Wars.

2) Why did you choose it?
No specific reason, other than that I like it aesthetically.

3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?
I do not think so.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 24, 2012)

Another Guildie, huh? You excited about GW2? I pre-purchased and will be getting up early tomorrow morning in the hope that servers will be up before the announced launch time and allow me to play all frickin day.

Still undecided about what I'll play though.


----------



## Warlock (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah I am excited about it and really want to play the game. However, I've tried to show as little interest in it as possible and sadly I won't be playing it this year, since I have a long and hard school year ahead of me filled with lots of studying. As soon as school starts here in Greece, my priorities will be School & Studying > Other stuff > Social life > Gaming.

In another universe, where I did not live in a country with a needlessly harsh educational system, I would have rolled a Sylvari Necromancer, just for the antithesis of that Race/Profession combination.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 24, 2012)

1) It is a picture I found online that closer resembles one of the main characters of my story.
2) I am currently writing this book series.
3) Helps me get in my mind set for writing.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the throwback Baldur's Gate avatars, I really do, but does anybody else start mixing up people because you just look at their avatars and not their names?

Has happened to me wayyyy more than I anticipated.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 27, 2012)

My Av pic is my unregistered COA in the SCA, and a shield I made. (one of two) 
[I have two more shield blanks ready to create.
With a third on the shield press. ]
Bascially it is two Flowers over the sun, I am the sun and my daughters are the flowers. 

Like me, my canvas is a little warped, and takes a thick strap of leather to get a handle on.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 27, 2012)

> 1) What is your avatar?



A stylized head of a dragon.  Specifically, its the head of the logo used on my website.



> 2) Why did you choose it?



Because, in my world, dragons represent all that is ancient and mysterious and powerful.  They are primal force that have lived beyond their time.  They are beautiful, in the way that a hurricane is beautiful, and they cannot exist if the other races wish to endure.



> 3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?



It does.  Every time I see anything that reminds me of what I've already done, I am compelled to finish what is not.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 27, 2012)

Ankari said:


> A stylized head of a dragon.



Ohhh, that's what it is! 

...my ADHD prevented me from doing more than glancing at it and seeing mumbo jumbo. Totally see the dragon's head now though. Thanks!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh I love threads like this!

My avatars a little tricky to make out at that size, but it is a yin yang symbol decorated and represented by a green dragon and a white tiger.  I like a lot of the Daoist principles and in a way the avatar reminds me of how complex a writer's mind should be.  It inspires my writing in the sense that I want my story to be about opposing forces which interact and relate to each other at times.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 29, 2012)

My avatar's pretty straightforward. I'm a huge fan of _Wicked_, so I found a picture of an actress playing Elphaba and cropped it to fit the size restriction. XD


----------



## squishybug87 (Aug 29, 2012)

*1) What is your avatar? * It's one that I got from here, it looks like a really cool African tribal woman. To me she looks like a witch in the middle of a spell or incantation, which I thought was cool. 
*2) Why did you choose it?* Because I'm also a black female? Meh, that's not the only reason, she just looks so serene yet powerful at the same time. 
*3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?* Not at the moment.


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 30, 2012)

1. I am a dinosaur or at least I feel like one some days. 

2. I like it.

3. Not really, it reminds me more of my wife than anything and I smile when I see it.


----------



## Jabrosky (Aug 30, 2012)

*1) What is your avatar?*

It's a portrait of an African princess that I drew myself

*2) Why did you choose it?*

Because I think African women are pretty (if anyone's curious, I'm a white guy).

*3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?*

I often have African women either as protagonists or (whenever I feel like writing male protagonists) female love interests. For that matter, almost all of my customized player characters in RPGs like _Skyrim _or _Dragon Age_ are black women. I am a very strange white man.


----------



## Cleio (Aug 31, 2012)

1) It's a fragment of a handwritten seventeenth century document. It's one of the papers I used in my dissertation; I can't remember exactly, but it was probably taken from letter between two seventeenth century military officers. 

2) It seemed appropriate for a writing forum, although I use the image as an avatar elsewhere as well. I feel it represents me, being an historian and all that. 

3) Nope. It's just a picture.


----------



## Palladion (Jan 22, 2013)

1) Koromaru from Persona 3
2) I love Atlus and the Shin megami tensei series
3) The persona series inspires me in the way that they use real world cultures and deities in their games and the story lines are all different, but all great.


----------



## Darkblade (Jan 24, 2013)

1) It's the symbol of Kamen Rider Decade. The protagonist of the Japanese television series of the same name.

2) Right now I'm on a huge Japanese superhero kick. Decade was one of the first series I watched completely through and his barcode - skull design is pretty cool. Minimalist with a bit of a cyberpunk edge to it.

3) Oh, dear Gods no. Anyone who knows the Kamen Rider franchise will tell you that Decade for it's impressive visual charm was terribly written with no real direction or plot. It was even more so than most shows in the genre an excuse to sell toys to Japanese children.

If you can find the pun without the aid of google you win a free internet.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 24, 2013)

You're getting sleepy...

...and these are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 24, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> You're getting sleepy...
> 
> ...and these are not the droids you're looking for.



All glory to Hypnocat.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2013)

1) What is your avatar?

A Butterfly

2) Why did you choose it?

Goes with the name

3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?

Yes. I flutter about, do everything energetically, then flutter away and realise I've not really done as as much as I should have.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 24, 2013)

I like to switch it up every once in awhile (I can't stand staying the same for a long time) so here's my favorite...

Malus Darkblade
I chose him because he is my favorite anti-hero and quite possibly one of my favorite fantasy characters of all time.

Ahzek Ahriman
I chose him because I am a huge Warhammer 40K nerd and the Thousand Sons are among my favorite of the Chaos Legions

My newest avatar is the All Seeing Eye. I don't know why I really chose it to be honest. I absolutely love symbols and it just seems like such an ominous one. I like symbols involved with geometry like triangles and stars.


----------



## gethinmorgan (Jan 24, 2013)

What is your avatar?

Agent Smith looking mean ...

Why did you choose it?

Cause I had an Agent Smith on another forum, that was a GIF. He was snarling and rain was dripping down his face. Tried it here and it didn't work. Liked the idea anyway, so I stuck with it.

Does it inspire you in any way?

Single-mindedness. Total-bonkers monomania. _I will be published - I will be published ... Wanna know what I think, Mr Anderson ... _


----------



## Jess A (Jan 25, 2013)

1) What is your avatar?

Guy of Gisborne (Richard Armitage) from _Robin Hood_.

2) Why did you choose it?

I like the character; he's a badass, good looking_ and_ a loser - all at the same time.

3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?

Never thought about it. Not really I guess. Maybe the evil expression is to hint at my plan for world domination as an amazing author!


----------



## Aravelle (Jan 25, 2013)

1) What is your avatar?

Little mermaid art by Alice-chan

2) Why did you choose it?

It's beautiful, I love mermaids, and I kind of look like the mermaid.

3) Does it inspire your writing, in some way?

No.. it's just an expression of me.


----------



## Chime85 (Jan 27, 2013)

Changed my avatar so now it's:

1) It's Derpy!
 2) I like the character. Also, we have a new rabbit who we call Derpy due to her apparent lazy eye and constant confused expression
 3) No, but it does put a smile on my face


----------

